# MTB with Pannier?



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

So I was thinking about going for a ride for a few days, maybe up the hills and some off road terrain... and I was thinking... Would a Mountain Bike look stupid with a Pannier Bags on the back of it? 

Just your opinion, or do any of you guys have this set up? 
Much appreciated for any feed back.


----------



## Edwards80 (20 Mar 2012)

I used my MTB to commute last week whilst my road bike was out of order. I don't think it looks too daft but why does it matter? If you need to carry stuff that would be uncomfortable in a rucksack, go for it


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2012)

No. Unequivocably; it will look fine. Just don't rock up at any trail centres with it thus kitted.

Loaded it will handle like a brick, and steep climbs may be a challenge as the front end will try to lift (depending on how big your feet are and thus how far back you have to mount the panniers to clear them) though so best try it out a bit first and get used to the handling changes.


----------



## Friz (20 Mar 2012)

I throw the pannier rack and the bags on every couple of weeks to get a food shop in. Sure it makes the bike look like Postman Pat would ride. But it's not _completely _daft looking.

However, Singletrack performance tends to suffer when the arse end is loaded down with Rashers and doughnuts and such...

A bit like myself.


----------



## Edwards80 (20 Mar 2012)

I loaded mine fairly heavily last week during the commute (laptop/chain lock etc) - which was mostly off road, the front end does get a bit "Floaty" on the bumpy bits but it was not terrible handling wise. Never had any involuntary wheely action on any of the steep bits!

If you can avoid it then do, but it won't ruin your fun if you have stuff to carry.


----------



## Crackle (20 Mar 2012)

Saw a load of pannier equipped mtn bikes in the lakes recently, going through Whinlatter forest. They all looked fine, what I saw of them anyway, they whooshed past me at a fair rate going downhill on a forest track.


----------



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

Ah good thats Ok then, didnt want to anybody to think i was an Idiot for having them on my MTB!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2012)

Crackle said:


> Saw a load of pannier equipped mtn bikes in the lakes recently, going through Whinlatter forest. They all looked fine, what I saw of them anyway, they whooshed past me at a fair rate going downhill on a forest track.


The extra weight makes for faster acceleration on the downhills and, to a degree, helps keep you rolling...


----------



## ultraviolet (22 Mar 2012)

panniers on a 26" commuter = ok

panniers on a 26" MTB = not ok

just my thoughts


----------



## Moodyman (22 Mar 2012)

I regularly use my hardtail for local errands and canal rides with panniers.

Does it it look silly? Don't know as I can't see them when riding. If it looks silly to others, that's their burden.

Does it affect the handling? Not noticed until I read this thread.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Mar 2012)

Moodyman said:


> I regularly use my hardtail for local errands and canal rides with panniers.
> 
> Does it it look silly? Don't know as I can't see them when riding. If it looks silly to others, that's their burden.
> 
> *Does it affect the handling?* Not noticed until I read this thread.


 
Now take it, fully loaded, on some proper off-road, and give us some feedback on the handling.


----------



## calibanzwei (22 Mar 2012)

With the shorter chainstay, watch the back of your heels on the panniers


----------



## Cubist (22 Mar 2012)

You may want a longer stem.......


----------



## Ticktockmy (22 Mar 2012)

I use a Mountain bike all the time for touring, nothing silly about it, and it handles well on and off road. Gave up using a touring bike many years ago, as I found it did not do the Job I asked of it. back in 2010, I come down from Durness, full loaded with camping gear, and quite happly used landrover trails across the mountians to cross from one road to another. the important thing is to set it up for touring, adjust the Rack so your heels dont rub on the panniers, use tyres that suit fully loaded touring, I use Schwalbe marathon XR tires inflated to 70 PSI so they roll well at that pressure, much below that they are quite a drag. most 3-4 day trips I just use the Rear panniers, as I can get all my kit into 2 panniers and my Bar bag, anything longer I use two small front panniers, if in the winter I use two bigger front panniers, as I need to carry winter wieght gear. and try to keep the wieght of gear below 20 Kgs but 15Kgs is best.
*http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&a...Fschwalbe%2F&rct=j&q=marthon XR tyres&cad=rja*


----------



## Pikey (25 Mar 2012)

I was having the exact same thoughts myself as the op. Using my cannondale hardtail for a little bit of off road touring necessitated a rack.

Did fret at first, then decided actually liked how it looked. F*ck what anyone else thinks as I cycle by, I got my bike to ride, not to be judged by fat gits smoking in corsas at traffic lights, just driven back from picking up their latest trendy mtb mag.

Stick ur rack on, ride it and enjoy it. If ur going to do some technical riding take it off for a bit, or bungee a stick onto it to poke the eye of the first reprobate to give you 'advice' about taking it off.

Sure it has effected the handling but I don't intend on tearing the ass out of it down mtb trails whilst loaded, unladen there is no difference to without a rack. 

Plus I can pack the hexy stove and plenty of cake, make a fresh brew in the middle of a claggy fifty miler on salisbury plain, something to soften the heart of even the most ardent mtb minimalist.

Sound a bit militant there, sorry! Had no idea I harboured so much love for my rack...


----------



## theloafer (25 Mar 2012)

Ecclefechan said:


> So I was thinking about going for a ride for a few days, maybe up the hills and some off road terrain... and I was thinking... Would a Mountain Bike look stupid with a Pannier Bags on the back of it?
> 
> Just your opinion, or do any of you guys have this set up?
> Much appreciated for any feed back.


 
no it would not ...if thats what you want then do it


----------

